# Review of the M9A1



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I just wanted to do a review of the M9A1 / 92FS I purchased.

First of all it was cleaned and inspected after the purchase.

Then lubed with Lubriplate 105.

150 rounds of 115 grain Federal red box were used for the evaluation.

There were no malfunctions period.

The fit and finish of the pistol was superb.

The safety and trigger are metal not polymer. Which I thought would be polymer by the descriptions I have read on the internet.

The trigger was very manageable in double action and very nice in single action mode.

All rounds were shot at 21 feet and 45 feet.

All shots were in the A zone of the target.

I have no problems carrying it as an off duty weapon either IWB or OWB.

The rail system supports lights and lasers if you wish.

The three dot sight system is fine, although I typically black out my rear sights. I use only the front sight white dot.

If I can I put on a night site on just the front sight.

The M9A1 is still an incredible weapon platform.

My other weapons used for off duty are my USP compact and 1911 Officers model.

I find the Beretta M9A1 a very useable weapon at a great price point of $640.00.

You certainly can't go wrong with owning one.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice review. You just can't go wrong with a Beretta.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not a Beretta fan, but they do make guns that work well, obviously. Looks like you found the right weapon for your wants and needs, and that is definitely the goal.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Just an update. I appear to be wrong about the trigger and safety. From what I have read, there is a metal skeleton inside the polymer. 

My magnet stuck to them very well.


----------

